# Suspension Kit



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find a suspension kit that looks like the one in the following link?

http://bharada.com/aquaria/120/black_light_suspension2.jpg

I suppose it is something that attaches to a stand.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Brian (I think that's his first name - it's been a while since I looked at that build thread on plantedtank.net) used Sunlife hanger system. You can buy it here at J&L: http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/sl-zslift/Sunlight+Supply+Sun+Lift+Hanger+System.html

Unfortunately, nobody sells the conduit. Every setup like that I've seen were custom bent. I was considering doing it in a future project until I decide to go low tech/no CO2.


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I'm pretty sure Brian (I think that's his first name - it's been a while since I looked at that build thread on plantedtank.net) used Sunlife hanger system. You can buy it here at J&L: http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/sl-zslift/Sunlight+Supply+Sun+Lift+Hanger+System.html
> 
> Unfortunately, nobody sells the conduit. Every setup like that I've seen were custom bent. I was considering doing it in a future project until I decide to go low tech/no CO2.


Yeah, I am after the conduit as well as the ideas on how to attach it to a stand...

Do you think one of the local hardware stores can bend pipe like that?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's just regular conduit, but you need a pipe bender (unless you're really good at it) to bend the conduit smoothly. Every hanger I've seen is DIY except the wires.


----------

